# Need to confirm bank account just added to Paypal



## mct1 (1 Feb 2009)

I have set up a bank account to run a meeting for an organisation. To make it easier for our friends north of the border to pay, I've set up a Paypal account for the organisation and added the bank account (we don't have any cards on the account). I read on the Paypal website about confirming the bank account but I'm not sure if this is just for US banks or applies to all banks.  The website Help doesn't say. Anyone here know please?


----------



## allthedoyles (1 Feb 2009)

Maybe this is what they are talking about...........

to confirm a debit card , first there is a charge of 1.50 deducted from your bank account. A 4 digit number will then appear on your bank statement . You must use this 4 digit number to confirm your bank a/c .

I had to do this to confirm my credit card , but i cant remember whether i had to do same with my current a/c .

Paypal is a secure way to send and receive money , but I find their commission a little bit on the high side


----------



## dave2k (2 Feb 2009)

It applies to all banks. 

If there are no cards on the account, it's not a problem. Get a 3V card under the name of the person who's name is on the account and you can verify it in a few seconds.


----------

